# New Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core



## cburbs

Looks like DSPeaker has a new toy coming out Q1/2012 - 
The new DSPeaker Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core room correction system can be used to correct any stereo audio system automatically. It utilizes a highly powerful DSP chipset for master grade room correction, the new dual-core VS8053 "IceDragon".

The new Anti-Mode Dual Core can be inserted between a pre-amp and a power amp (or active speakers). With automatic calibration and built-in TFT screen to display the room measurements, it offers the unmatched ease of use DSPeaker is famous for around the world.

In addition to the acclaimed Anti-Mode room correction, Dual Core also offers remote controlled USB-DAC / S/PDIF-DAC, pre-amp, volume control and versatile EQ functions. All easily controlled with the featured remote control. Both balanced XLR/RCA connections are available, but also Pure-Digital mode where the corrected signal is passed through completely in the digital domain. 

The first shipments of AntiModeTM 2.0 Dual Core can be expected on Q1 / 2012 worldwide. Suggested retail price will be $1200 / €850.


http://www.dspeaker.com/

http://www.dspeaker.com/fileadmin/datasheets/dspeaker/AM20DCPressReleaseENG.pdf


----------



## mechman

Thanks for the info Chad!


----------



## Technosponge

Would this be a significant upgrade to say miniDSP/REW, Audyssee XT for bass management?


----------



## sub_crazy

Interesting new product but $1,200.....phew, that's some coin.


----------



## christmclean

I look forward to hearing some reviews of this unit. I have been looking at getting an EQ for the 2 channel system as I am very impressed with the EZ set EQ in my HK 7550. I was considering the 2 channel HK 990 that was just released but i has fans in it, not a fan of the noise. I like that is also has a DAC, guess it could be compared to a TACT or a DEQX


----------



## randyc1

What CAN'T be done manually that the Anti-Mode can ????


----------



## christe

To reduce a boost in SPL manually (by EQ) is perhaps easy, but to reduce ringing *time* manually might be less easy. See review at avforums "The human ear is notoriously bad at differentiating ringing from a boost in SPL. In order for bass to sound tight and quick, you therefore have to reduce both, even though this may result in a response that looks less than flat. "


----------



## memeboy

I have been playing with the DSPeaker 2.0 Dual Core and am very impressed. It is very flexible, having USB, optical, and analog inputs, and analog and optical outputs. The remote controls all functions. Room correction for the bass is adjustable, ending at anywhere from 150Hz to 500Hz. It also has parametric EQ and infrasonic filters. It comes with a mic for measurements (lows or full range), and shows a little graph of the results. It can be inserted in a tape loop or used as a preamp. The DAC sounds great.


----------



## Demsy2000

Hi memeboy,
I am very interested in this DSPeaker Animode dual core, went to Singapore but no stock at their dealer. My concern is the transparency of this device, as I'm using a SET power amplifier with 95db horn loudspeaker. Can you comment more about this and how is your experience so far with this device?
Thanks


----------

